# magnapan MMG need help



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

I was just about to pull the trigger on some magnapan MMG's.I thought my reciever was rated to 4 ohm but in the manual it has ratings for 8 ohm and 6 ohm it dosent say anything about 4 ohm, I have an onkyo tx nr 414 80 watts into 8 ohms 100 into 6 ohms can I drive those MMG's with my receiver? I plan on upgrading soon in the receiver department but I have to do one upgrade at a time.What do you guys think can my receiver drive those speakers until I get a new receiver? couldbe a while before I can afford to upgrade.I really like the MMG's has big open sound,and was even thinking about a 2 channel with sub.Money and time figure that I would use them as my left and right mains in my home theater setup though?What do you guys think about the MMG's in general and about my receiver?
thanks
CD


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

While I do not claim to be an expert, I would say yeah you can drive them with a receiver easily. They are a stable load and while it may make the receiver run a bit hot, it should be fine. I remember at one time running my Maggies with a NAD 3020 and while it did not exactly make the Maggies sing, they played fine.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

"You can connect speakers with an impedance of between
6 and 16 ohms. If you use speakers with a lower
impedance, and use the amplifier at high volume levels
for a long period of time, the built-in amp protection
circuit may be activated." Onkyo TXNR 414 manual

You will get sound out of the MMGs with this receiver and if you push it too hard the worst that can happen is a tripped protection circuit. Should work OK until you can get something more suitable.


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

thanks for the info,I really like the speakers though. I did see an open box pioneer elite vx 52 for 499 at magnolia(best buy) that I think I can get for 400 that may be the best upgrade I can do at the moment.
I really appreciate the responses 
CD


0


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I wouldn't rush into the Pioneer, which only has a marginal power increase over your Onkyo, and still does not have a robust enough amplifier section to be rated for 4 Ohms. If you do get it, you could be looking at possibly adding outboard amplification for the MMGs to do them justice.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

cdunphy said:


> I was just about to pull the trigger on some magnapan MMG's.I thought my reciever was rated to 4 ohm but in the manual it has ratings for 8 ohm and 6 ohm it dosent say anything about 4 ohm, I have an onkyo tx nr 414 80 watts into 8 ohms 100 into 6 ohms can I drive those MMG's with my receiver? I plan on upgrading soon in the receiver department but I have to do one upgrade at a time.What do you guys think can my receiver drive those speakers until I get a new receiver? couldbe a while before I can afford to upgrade.I really like the MMG's has big open sound,and was even thinking about a 2 channel with sub.Money and time figure that I would use them as my left and right mains in my home theater setup though?What do you guys think about the MMG's in general and about my receiver?
> thanks
> CD


Maggies and AVR's are not a good combo. Especially a relatively entry level AVR as the major difference between an entry level and more expensive AVR lies in the Power Supply. 

While the MMG's are not as difficult to drive as the much larger 1.7's and 3.7's, you really are not going to get the best out of the MMG's without a power infusion.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

